# A3 to S3 Body / EUR Interior Conversion



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

A3 to S3 Body / EUR Interior Conversion - Almost Complete with professional photos soon. Final pieces (much more) set for install week of Feb 18th! 

Rain/Sleet here in Midwest - thought I would share progress

A big thanks to Nick @ OEMPlus, Christian @ BKS Tuning, and Joe Hengel and service team at Bergstrom Audi of Appleton.

You will notice full OEM install with OCS sensor in passenger seat, along with factory climate control with heated seats added as OEM with Kufatec harness and proper climate control unit


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome! Any plans to add the S3 shift knob?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks awesome! How mch did the wrap on the handles around the shifter run?


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Looks awesome! Any plans to add the S3 shift knob?


Yes - has been in works.... more to come


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Looks awesome! How mch did the wrap on the handles around the shifter run?


Touch base with Christian @ BKS Tuning or Nick @ OEM Plus

These items are mfg by Audi Quattro GmbH


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Audi_s5 said:


> Touch base with Christian @ BKS Tuning or Nick @ OEM Plus
> 
> These items are mfg by Audi Quattro GmbH


AKA big time $$$


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> AKA big time $$$


Most likely :thumbdown:

Looks good OP! :beer:


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

Yeah they are about $750 for the pair! Same goes for the stitched door arm rest leather.

Looks great! Just need an S3/RS shift knob and update the hazard etc buttons to facelift, along with the chrome dials on the climate.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

And speedo cluster


----------



## JPK_ (May 25, 2012)

empivw said:


> And speedo cluster


Too much of a mission/expense isnt it?

Edit: Guess that doesnt really matter to the OP


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

starting to look good but the devil is in the details

shift knob
euro centre console
cluster dials and needles
black edition headliner and interior pillars
brushed chrome pedals
s3 sills

fog surrounds should match the grill surround. either pick black edition or standard. Don't mean to bust your boat but I'm just being a purist:beer:


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah and those seats would look better in my car


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Even though some of the details are not quiet there...still an impressive project undertaking. Very good start.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

soooo legit
looking forward to more pics


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow nice work indeed! Very jealous of all of it! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> starting to look good but the devil is in the details
> 
> shift knob
> euro centre console
> ...


One $12,000 round of cosmetic mods at a time  Wish I had that kind of coin...you can bet I'd be doing something similar :thumbup:

Edit: Probably closer to $20,000 including the S3 bodywork.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the front bumper and the steering wheel. the seats also give a very aggressive serious speed attitude.
that a3 has engine mods? I mean for such seats it have to have some serious speeding qualities.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Once I saw the seats I didn't care about anything else :thumbup:


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll give you $50 bucks for the seats, shipped to Germany. Let me know 

Seriously, hit me up I might be able to help you with some of the parts you are missing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

P0299 said:


> I'll give you $50 bucks for the seats, shipped to Germany. Let me know
> 
> Seriously, hit me up I might be able to help you with some of the parts you are missing.


I'm sure it's easier for you to find those seats on the black market then us over here in the States.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks really nice. If I could afford those seats I would buy them. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

P0299 said:


> I'll give you $50 bucks for the seats, shipped to Germany. Let me know
> 
> Seriously, hit me up I might be able to help you with some of the parts you are missing.


You wanna track me down some S3 grab handles and door arm rests like those? Black leather with silver stitching?  Not really interested in paying $1800 though


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Jealous? No... well, maybe a little... actually... I'M DYING OF ENVY! I'M GOING TO BE DEPRESSED FOR WEEKS! AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!

Seriously, that's absolutely awesome. Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dreaminga3 said:


> Jealous? No... well, maybe a little... actually... I'M DYING OF ENVY! I'M GOING TO BE DEPRESSED FOR WEEKS! AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!
> 
> Seriously, that's absolutely awesome. Enjoy! :beer:


hide the sharp objects


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

this guy ballin!!
all them parts cost more than car!!!


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I'm sure it's easier for you to find those seats on the black market then us over here in the States.


I don't think I'll fit in those seats:facepalm:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Seeing S3s left and right makes me miss mine.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel grossly inferior haha 

Good job, OP :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> this guy ballin!!
> all them parts cost more than car!!!


yea haha


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Really want to know what is under the hood.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> Really want to know what is under the hood.


stage 2


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> stage 2


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Audi_s5 said:


>


This reminds me of the interior of a science fiction space craft.  Wow, just wow.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Want your opinion:

RS3 spoiler going to paint

Option 1 : keep silver sides and bottom



















Or 

Option 2 : all black


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Paint and silver. I want that for my car. I have open sky and I would do black with silver on my car


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

well my vote would be for black and silver to contiune to match your theme. It will pick up your S3 grill surround nicely. Why did you go for the RS3 spoiler vs the S3 spoiler?


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Scuba*A3 said:


> well my vote would be for black and silver to contiune to match your theme. It will pick up your S3 grill surround nicely. Why did you go for the RS3 spoiler vs the S3 spoiler?


I already have s3/Sline spoiler and prefer rs3


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Audi_s5 said:


> I already have s3/Sline spoiler and prefer rs3


Ohhh right on. Gona look good! Anymore exterior pics?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Once I saw the seats I didn't care about anything else :thumbup:


Very very nice me very jelly-)


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Winter Project Update - S3 Conversion Side Skirts, S3 Front / Rear Bumper, RS3 Rear Spoiler, Alum Matte Treatment*

S3 Front/Rear Bumper, S3 Side Skirts, S3 Door Moldings, S3 Door Sills, & RS3 Spoiler

4 degrees in WI this morning, but below are some iPhone pics.. Many more to come once weather turns in the next couple weeks and S5 comes out of heated storage. (Please excuse the winter rims & suspension settings)

Bergstrom Audi Auto Body refinishing bottom portion of rear spoiler with Alum Matte treatment next week and all paint work will be done. (was missed but is being corrected) 

All the body work and paint by Bergstrom Audi turned out flawless.

S3 Front Brake Conversion - In process


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Must be nice to have that kind of money to just waste in a car. Looks good, but I do hope you plan to lower that thing and put on a better set of wheels to complete the full upgrade appearance.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Must be nice to have that kind of money to just waste in a car. Looks good, but I do hope you plan to lower that thing and put on a better set of wheels to complete the full upgrade appearance.


As quoted from above

" (Please excuse the winter rims & suspension settings)"


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Audi_s5 said:


> As quoted from above
> 
> " (Please excuse the winter rims & suspension settings)"


Oh no, I read this part. Just wondering what you plan to do for the suspension and wheel setup to keep it going.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice. But in my opinion, that RS3 spoiler looks really out of place.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

love the seats, and great attention to detail with things:thumbup:

I have just an "S" badge but not an S3 one - still not sure if I'll ever put it on, but I do like yours. Are you going to go K04 then to get power more in line with an actual S3?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I can appreciate the amount of work, time and money it takes to do something like this to a car. However, I still find it silly to badge a regular A3 as an _"S3"_; a car which never made it to the states. Unless you plan to swap the KO4 powered S3 2.0T into your car, it's just posing as something it isn't. :sly: My suggestion is to just remove the "S3" badges on the car because the rest of the car looks pretty good. 


Its like putting an "M3" badge on a 328i. At the end of the day, you are still driving a 328i. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

he spent 15k+ on looks already

so one gotta assume he will do k04 fwd it


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> he spent 15k+ on looks already
> 
> so one gotta assume he will do k04 fwd it




Don't forget, he also must add an OEM haldex AWD system to a FWD car. opcorn:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> Don't forget, he also must add an OEM haldex AWD system to a FWD car. opcorn:


:facepalm:

I once made the mistake of telling someone that his car wasn't a real S3. It was a mistake because: why should I care if it is or isn't? Not everyone has the luxury of owning a real S3 (like you said, they never came to the US) I don't see anything wrong with wanting to make your car look better than it is. If dude wants to mod his to become the Starship Enterprise, that's his prerogative. 

Your statement has been repeated over and over again. We get it. You're an elitist and were all posers.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> I once made the mistake of telling someone that his car wasn't a real S3. It was a mistake because: why should I care if it is or isn't? Not everyone has the luxury of owning a real S3 (like you said, they never came to the US) I don't see anything wrong with wanting to make your car look better than it is. If dude wants to mod his to become the Starship Enterprise, that's his prerogative.
> 
> Your statement has been repeated over and over again. We get it. You're an elitist and were all posers.



I have no problem at all if he adds all the interior and exterior trimmings of an S3 (As stated before, I think the car looks great). I just take issue with calling the car an S3, when it is in fact missing the two main components that make the S3. The motor and the AWD system. 

This reminds me of the controversial threads that occurred in the MK4 forums back in the day. When some members would badge their Jetta as a "Bora" or GTI VR6 owners putting an "R32" badge on their cars. Its utter rubbish and comes across as posing.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

the reality is that most s3's don't even have the recarro buckets. this dood can call his whip whatever the hell he wants to and badge it as he pleases. i've come to accept that there are those that use the m3 / 328 analogy and its a fair point. But audi has not graced our shores with the s3, let alone a fwd s3 with an rs3 wing!


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*S3*

Thank you for all the compliments as this project started in November of 2012 and is finally coming together. This is my daily driver / winter car so bear with me guys. 

It is because of others that have posted pics, DIY's, etc that motivated me to even take this project on.

I totally understand the purist thing and totally ok with your thoughts... I own other S cars that are available in US










If Audi would bring the RS3 with 2.5 to the US I would buy it tomorrow....2nd choice would be if they brought the new S3 sportback to the US I would buy it. 

You guys are forgetting we may not even see another sportback anytime soon.. It would also be very difficult to debadge this car with shifter knob, FBSW, front grill, door sills, and rear gate all bearing S3 badging... 

Stage II+ already making 280HP 325TQ (believe factory S3 close to 260?) + lighter as well

Oh and yes K04, intercooler, and injectors


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

280 crank?
must be some really agressive file


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually really like the RS3 spoiler, without the rest of the body done in at least s3 it would look out of place I bet.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Audi_s5 said:


>


would look better without the Stasis decal


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Ponto said:


> I actually really like the RS3 spoiler, without the rest of the body done in at least s3 it would look out of place I bet.


I really like the RS3 spoiler as well, i am thinking of getting one for my car


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

empivw said:


> I really like the RS3 spoiler as well, i am thinking of getting one for my car


where is the best place to order one from?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

GunKata said:


> where is the best place to order one from?


europrice.us


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

crew219 said:


> would look better without the Stasis decal


OK


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> europrice.us


ah, i need the RS3 one, not the S3 one as i have the s-line.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

GunKata said:


> ah, i need the RS3 one, not the S3 one as i have the s-line.


oops. Here: 
http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3E023


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> oops. Here:
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3E023


thanks, duderino.


ah.. GD that's expensive.. I'll pass on that, lol.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

I apologize for rushed / poor quality iphone pics -- more to come


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice build now where can I get one in Dolphin Gray?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Nice build now where can I get one in Dolphin Gray?


Wisconsin? You would just have to get it painted


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

*S3 pedal set*

Finally got pedal set installed


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

another plug. you have gone so far but you need to finish the project. too aggressive rear with unimpressive front. time to just bite the bullet and buy the wings, bonnet and facelift. lower it and get some 19's. you know I'm right and it's just going to bug you so finish this baby off. I have been waiting for someone to up the ante. Since Frank angrican66 left, the S3 game has been boring. Drew hasn't even put any nuggets in my head for months


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> Since Frank angrican66 left, the S3 game has been boring. Drew hasn't even put any nuggets in my head for months


Something new is coming in about a month, shhhh.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i need 2012 mirrors anyone help?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i need 2012 mirrors anyone help?


dude don't put the 2012 mirrors on your none facelift :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i need em. i got almost full facelift interior , just need cluster


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i need em. i got almost full facelift interior , just need cluster


Dude, sell your car. should have bought a 2008.5

now u have to worry abuot 
cam follower
cam
dv
pcv
leaky cv boot
bad DSG mechatronics unit


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Dude, sell your car. should have bought a 2008.5
> 
> now u have to worry abuot
> cam follower
> ...


Cam follower / cam isn't an issue if you're proactive about it. 

TSIs have timing chain tensioner & water pump issues.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

im waiting for cla45 amg or audi GLI3


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Cam follower / cam isn't an issue if you're proactive about it.
> 
> TSIs have timing chain tensioner & water pump issues.


:laugh: I'm surprised you didn't recognize my copy/paste of TP's typical response to anyone who is considering buying or has already bought an FSI car. I was mostly giving him crap for trying to make his FSI car look like a facelift TSI car, when his usual suggestion is to just buy the latter :thumbup:


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

S3 brakes go on this week


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wonderful! Looks great!


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Audi_s5 said:


> S3 brakes go on this week


Here are mine eace:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> :laugh: I'm surprised you didn't recognize my copy/paste of TP's typical response to anyone who is considering buying or has already bought an FSI car. I was mostly giving him crap for trying to make his FSI car look like a facelift TSI car, when his usual suggestion is to just buy the latter :thumbup:


yea but i bought my car new and already sunk all that money into it. not worth buying another same car.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Oh great...now that I see that bumper fits and looks perfect on pre-face lift cars, I'm going to be broke. Looks great!

Posted using Tapatalk 2 using The Real Professional OG


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Audillest said:


> Oh great...now that I see that bumper fits and looks perfect on pre-face lift cars, I'm going to be broke. Looks great!
> 
> Posted using Tapatalk 2 using The Real Professional OG


actually u need to cut the front impact bar to fit


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Audillest said:


> Oh great...now that I see that bumper fits and looks perfect on pre-face lift cars, I'm going to be broke. Looks great!
> 
> Posted using Tapatalk 2 using The Real Professional OG


where have you been? This has been known since 2006


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

I'm a noob, Lol, head is down in shame


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> actually u need to cut the front impact bar to fit


I purchased/installed oem s3 impact bar


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Audi_s5 said:


> I purchased/installed oem s3 impact bar


yes that works too


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Shifter was in a long time ago - figure I would add


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic, we have matching leather trim, i just don't have the seats 



















I really need to take some proper interior pictures.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish I could figure a way to retrofit RS style handles like my S4 and S5



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> I wish I could figure a way to retrofit RS style handles like my S4 and S5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my word, I think we both need to look into this more. PS isn't our stitched trim from the RS3 not the S3? Or was it an option on the S3 as well?

What are the dimensions like on the RS handles are they quite different? Look almost identical for size and opening.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

I will measure tonight - yes all stitched trim is all from Audi quattro GmbH RS3 exclusive 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> I will measure tonight - yes all stitched trim is from Audi quattro GmbH RS3 exclusive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed it matches size, then it would be dooable! Otherwise no luck. 

And thought so, I am so happy with mine, feels so much better. If only I snatched up the seats too when I had the chance.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

empivw said:


> Here are mine eace:


You know, since you are trying to sell your beauty you should just give those to me


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Fingers crossed it matches size, then it would be dooable! Otherwise no luck.
> 
> And thought so, I am so happy with mine, feels so much better. If only I snatched up the seats too when I had the chance.


I may sell my seats to put $$ into my S4 project 

Still debating- I love them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> I may sell my seats to put $$ into my S4 project
> 
> Still debating- I love them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do seem quite fantastic, missed out on a brand new pair up here in Canuckistan for 3500...  but at least I got all the RS trim for stupid cheap.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

That is crazy cheap - I paid over $1500 just for factory US passenger weight sensor parts and installation in seat + factory side airbag disabling sensors + seats + shipping from EUR 

I also installed factory dual din heat unit with heated seat controls and hooked up as OEM factory installation 

I would not consider anything less than 5k if I were to sell



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> That is crazy cheap - I paid over $1500 just for factory US passenger weight sensor parts and installation in seat + factory side airbag disabling sensors + seats + shipping from EUR
> 
> I also installed factory dual din heat unit with heated seat controls and hooked up as OEM factory installation
> 
> ...


Yeah it was a bit of a crazy deal. 

Total deal was originally Euro Seats, S3 wheel, RS trim all for like 4k. Apparently some kid bought it all working up north making big oil money, then decided to go to school. Sold car and left the stuff at his dads. so his dad sold it all.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*S3 leather arm rests*

Where did you purchase the S3 arm rests, BKS Tuning?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Where did you purchase the S3 arm rests, BKS Tuning?


Those are where they are from, the leather armrests are RS3 trim. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*RS3*

Thanks, I have seen them on ebay from England but the price usually exceeds BKS. The leather arm rests are on my want list but not my need list. Will have to see which one wins!


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Fingers crossed it matches size, then it would be dooable! Otherwise no luck.
> 
> And thought so, I am so happy with mine, feels so much better. If only I snatched up the seats too when I had the chance.


They RS4 will fit the A3/S3 platform as well with modification(s) - same exact size

Real funny thing is the factory RS3 does not even get them!!










I plan on ordering another set from BKS 










My Install instructions here:

B8 S4 Build Thread - 2011 S4 Prestige w/ sport diff 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=630077




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I needs that... along with folding mirrors haha. 

Now do the handles swap over is what you mean? Those updated buttons look sweet, but desn't look like it would work with our doors.

Dang that isn't even a bad price.

When I opened it and saw 259 I thought for sure it would be per handle lol.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> I needs that... along with folding mirrors haha.
> 
> Now do the handles swap over is what you mean? Those updated buttons look sweet, but desn't look like it would work with our doors.
> 
> ...


Yes - door handles will swap from RS4 assembly to A3 assembly 

$259 + shipping - great I am telling my wife you are making me spend more $$

You can also upgrade to updated switches when you have door panels off 

Mine here: (only one I can not find is hatch/fuel door release)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=110872964768

Original Audi A3 S3 RS3 8P OEM Chrome windows lifter mirror switch button key 

Don't mind the ice/condensation on door handle as I just pulled into heated garage and it is -10 degrees in WI right now











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

crew219 said:


> would look better without the Stasis decal


How is this? All my cars are APR now with mobile via Bluetooth 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Audi_s5 said:


> How is this? All my cars are APR now with mobile via Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you are talking! got away from the dark side huh?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> Yes - door handles will swap from RS4 assembly to A3 assembly
> 
> $259 + shipping - great I am telling my wife you are making me spend more $$
> 
> ...


Already updated all the switches when I did the leather trim too! Haha but like you I can't find the gas door and hatch switch  
-10!... Lol don't forget I'm Canada. 

I won't tell your wife if you don't tell my gf! Lol think they'll notice? 

Took the gf a few hours to notice the leather trim. But only 30 seconds to notice the exhaust :laugh:

My even worse picture.









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

is anybody else jealous or is it just me?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

savs9two said:


> is anybody else jealous or is it just me?


Haha slight, now if it was an RS conversion then it would be very!! 

I like my prefacelift enough that I am only jealous of a little bit of what he has done.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Audi_s5 said:


> How is this? All my cars are APR now with mobile via Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, APR is now the new Stasis :facepalm:


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Lol, APR is now the new Stasis :facepalm:


Isn't this the message for your Audi revolution site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome.. Need some Recaro's in my life lol..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi_s5 said:


> Isn't this the message for your Audi revolution site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's anti everything come on now lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Audi_s5 said:


> Isn't this the message for your Audi revolution site


Pretty much. Things went downhill at APR rather quickly.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Pretty much. Things went downhill at APR rather quickly.


well the private jet sure didn't help:facepalm:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> well the private jet sure didn't help:facepalm:


Meh. I was never a fan of their customer service, but I'm still pretty happy overall with the stage 3 turbo kit. Good parts. I think they're more like the new Eurojet in that regard.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

npace said:


> Meh. I was never a fan of their customer service, but I'm still pretty happy overall with the stage 3 turbo kit. Good parts. I think they're more like the new Eurojet in that regard.


Is it because the founder of Eurojet now works for them? lol


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Audi_s5 said:


> Yes - door handles will swap from RS4 assembly to A3 assembly
> 
> $259 + shipping - great I am telling my wife you are making me spend more $$
> 
> ...


Correction- RS4 handles will not work - the rear lever mechanism and spring/pin are completely different- guess this is why even the rs3 does not have updated interior handles











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

for those of us that have done the s3 or rs3 rear bumper does the empty space between the lower rear bumper and the liner bug you cuz it bugs me!


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Coming soon...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

New 2015 S4 titanium wheels on S3 - 235/35/19 Michelin Super Sport





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Audi_s5 said:


> New 2015 S4 titanium wheels on S3 - 235/35/19 Michelin Super Sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have done an amazing job with the modifications but the wheels are not given justice with that ride height. Unfortunately, you need 225 to pull it off as those wheels come alive when properly lowered. It still looks like an a3 even with the side skirts.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Kw v3 coilovers will be installed soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tcardio .....Correction- I admit when wrong 225/35/19 michelin super sports arrived today - others sold as 225 is the best option 










Expensive mistake ($350) - but it will be right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

Audi_s5 said:


> New 2015 S4 titanium wheels on S3 - 235/35/19 Michelin Super Sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of new to this forum (just bought the wife an A3) coming from M3forum. Is false badging accepted in these parts?  Kind of thought it was a big no-no with real car enthusiasts. A huge pet peeve of mine and my audi freak brother. Although it would be funny if I rolled up next to his RS5 in my wife's a3 with RS3 badges on it. The look on his face would be priceless :facepalm:. I am all for making the car look better (just installed RS3 grill, RS4 wheels) but to me the badge is flat out blasphemy. 

I laugh at all the tools driving 3 series and have M3 badges or even the daddy warbucks in his $90,000 750iL with an M license plate frame :screwy:. Actually it bugs the hell out of me. If you wanted a real M car, sell the freakin boat and buy (2) m3s. The dumb thing about it is that anyone that knows M cars, knows that there isn't an m7, and anyone that might be fooled by the M frame, doesn't know cars enough to know what it all means. :banghead:

Btw, my M3 looks very similar to the CSL to the casual observer, but no way would I go there.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

If I could buy an s3 sportback in US I would - instead I did complete conversion with more power than factory s3 including k04, hpfp, intercooler, brakes (front & rear), body has all full euro conversion, rs3 seats, full interior conversion, etc 

I wouldn't put the badge on if the car wasn't equivalent or better than factory - I also have heavily modified b8 s4 and s5.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

The point isn't whether the car is better or faster or more power or looks better or whatever, call it what it is, it is a heavily modified A3, it is NOT an S3, PERIOD! I understand you put a ton of money into it,but it still doesn't make it an S3, and even if you owned an Audi R8 and a Bugatti, it still doesn't make the A3 an S3. I think the more appropriate badging is the APR Stage badging that they sell (I think I remember reading you were APR stage 3?), but not the S3 badge. 

Btw other than that, car looks great and bet it is a blast to drive. It is nice to see some classy A3 mods out there. I hate the cars that are dumped 3" and tucked and tires stretched all to hell. That whole look needs to go away. 



Audi_s5 said:


> If I could buy an s3 sportback in US I would - instead I did complete conversion with more power than factory s3 including k04, hpfp, intercooler, brakes (front & rear), body has all full euro conversion, rs3 seats, full interior conversion, etc
> 
> I wouldn't put the badge on if the car wasn't equivalent or better than factory - I also have heavily modified b8 s4 and s5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

rodH said:


> The point isn't whether the car is better or faster or more power or looks better or whatever, call it what it is, it is a heavily modified A3, it is NOT an S3, PERIOD! I understand you put a ton of money into it,but it still doesn't make it an S3, and even if you owned an Audi R8 and a Bugatti, it still doesn't make the A3 an S3. I think the more appropriate badging is the APR Stage badging that they sell (I think I remember reading you were APR stage 3?), but not the S3 badge.
> 
> Btw other than that, car looks great and bet it is a blast to drive. It is nice to see some classy A3 mods out there. I hate the cars that are dumped 3" and tucked and tires stretched all to hell. That whole look needs to go away.


Typical BMW owner - you do with your car what you want and I will do the same - guess I should take the badges off the brakes, steering wheel, shifter, door sills, grille, etc wtf 

agree with your dumped / stretched comment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Those seats....drooooool.

How did the 235 tires feel? I know the looks of 225 is better, but I kinda want a meatier tire.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

235 was rubbing in rear with full tank of fuel - the .24 inch on each side will help - hits body tab / bumper torx screw 

Given the power output I would have preferred 235 as well but not willing to modify fender liner / fasteners for a small bit of traction 

The titanium s4 rim is et 43 so the 225 in front will look better too

The 235 rides perfect as far as feel etc - I have apr sways front / rear on medium setting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rodH said:


> The point isn't whether the car is better or faster or more power or looks better or whatever, call it what it is, it is a heavily modified A3, it is NOT an S3, PERIOD! I understand you put a ton of money into it,but it still doesn't make it an S3, and even if you owned an Audi R8 and a Bugatti, it still doesn't make the A3 an S3. I think the more appropriate badging is the APR Stage badging that they sell (I think I remember reading you were APR stage 3?), but not the S3 badge.
> 
> Btw other than that, car looks great and bet it is a blast to drive. It is nice to see some classy A3 mods out there. I hate the cars that are dumped 3" and tucked and tires stretched all to hell. That whole look needs to go away.


what is the physical difference between and S3 and A3? This is not a general question but one that asks for very specific differences...opcorn:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Wouldn't a full s3 conversion be awd


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

louiekaps said:


> Wouldn't a full s3 conversion be awd


Amoung other things. The engine would also be slightly different, stronger internals, although as we have seen many times before, you can get as much or more HP out of a modded A3. Limited slip diff is another huge difference along with AWD, along with the other things already mentioned in this thread: brakes, suspension. I think that although they both have 6 speed DSG, the ratios are different.

The thing to me that separates the performance of the S3 vs a modded a3 is the total package, and while you can get more HP, better suspension and larger brakes the fact that the S3 has AWD and LSD, the A3 can never match the S3 due to handling advantages of AWD as well as the acceleration advantages. We aren't talking AWD vs RWD, we are talking AWD vs FWD which has some significant limitations. (For example, we have seen 0-60 times for the S3 as low as 4.4, that is absolutely incredible. I plan on apr stage II very soon with similar HP, but it would be a miracle to get within a full second of that 4.4 time. That isn't even talking about the track times due to the AWD handling).


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

rodH said:


> Amoung other things. The engine would also be slightly different, stronger internals, although as we have seen many times before, you can get as much or more HP out of a modded A3. Limited slip diff is another huge difference along with AWD, along with the other things already mentioned in this thread: brakes, suspension. I think that although they both have 6 speed DSG, the ratios are different.
> 
> The thing to me that separates the performance of the S3 vs a modded a3 is the total package, and while you can get more HP, better suspension and larger brakes the fact that the S3 has AWD and LSD, the A3 can never match the S3 due to handling advantages of AWD as well as the acceleration advantages. We aren't talking AWD vs RWD, we are talking AWD vs FWD which has some significant limitations. (For example, we have seen 0-60 times for the S3 as low as 4.4, that is absolutely incredible. I plan on apr stage II very soon with similar HP, but it would be a miracle to get within a full second of that 4.4 time. That isn't even talking about the track times due to the AWD handling).


For the record - Specs on 2008 AUDI S3 Sportback:

2.0 TFSI - 4 liter AWD

265 hp @ 6,000 RPM

258 lb-ft @ 2,500-5,000 RPM

Top Speed 155.3 mph or 250 km/h

Acceleration 0-62 MPH - 5.8 seconds


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

rodH said:


> Amoung other things. The engine would also be slightly different, stronger internals, although as we have seen many times before, you can get as much or more HP out of a modded A3. Limited slip diff is another huge difference along with AWD, along with the other things already mentioned in this thread: brakes, suspension. I think that although they both have 6 speed DSG, the ratios are different.
> 
> The thing to me that separates the performance of the S3 vs a modded a3 is the total package, and while you can get more HP, better suspension and larger brakes the fact that the S3 has AWD and LSD, the A3 can never match the S3 due to handling advantages of AWD as well as the acceleration advantages. We aren't talking AWD vs RWD, we are talking AWD vs FWD which has some significant limitations. (For example, we have seen 0-60 times for the S3 as low as 4.4, that is absolutely incredible. I plan on apr stage II very soon with similar HP, but it would be a miracle to get within a full second of that 4.4 time. That isn't even talking about the track times due to the AWD handling).


Almost certain the S3 did not have LSD front or rear. Reserved for RS models. Not sure about the manual, but the O2E dual clutch gearbox is the same gearing; the S3 just had different software in the mech unit. I agree with your argument, but I say let the guy do what he wants with his car. 

Also, FWIW, until you get into extreme HP applications, AWD has a significant advantage over RWD as well. Take a look at the Dodge SVT lineup for a good example.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Audi_s5 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't apologize for your mods. You like them and can sport anything you want! You have done quite a nice job and I applaud! keep the pictures coming...opcorn:

Overtime, look at the MK2 TT/Jetta Gli dead pedal if you haven't done it. I also suggest MK2 RNSE with ami and Viseeo BT connection. I prefer the TMC and got rid of my cords.


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

npace said:


> Almost certain the S3 did not have LSD front or rear. Reserved for RS models. Not sure about the manual, but the O2E dual clutch gearbox is the same gearing; the S3 just had different software in the mech unit. I agree with your argument, but I say let the guy do what he wants with his car.
> 
> Also, FWIW, until you get into extreme HP applications, AWD has a significant advantage over RWD as well. Take a look at the Dodge SVT lineup for a good example.


The new S3 has "true LSD" from what the pubs say. Not sure about the 2008. The new one has different gearing than the normal A3. 

AWD can have advantages over RWD, sometimes. While cars like the GTR can do what they can do with the wt they have, it is absolutely incredible and only able due to the AWD. On the other hand, how the M4 destroys the RS5 on the track, you always have to figure in the weight penalty and drive train drag when observing if it overcomes the advantages that AWD offers.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rodH said:


> The new S3 has "true LSD" from what the pubs say.


Still open diff with electronically controlled braking of one wheel to send power to the other side.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

rodH said:


> Amoung other things. The engine would also be slightly different, stronger internals, although as we have seen many times before, you can get as much or more HP out of a modded A3. Limited slip diff is another huge difference along with AWD, along with the other things already mentioned in this thread: brakes, suspension. I think that although they both have 6 speed DSG, the ratios are different.
> 
> The thing to me that separates the performance of the S3 vs a modded a3 is the total package, and while you can get more HP, better suspension and larger brakes the fact that the S3 has AWD and LSD, the A3 can never match the S3 due to handling advantages of AWD as well as the acceleration advantages. We aren't talking AWD vs RWD, we are talking AWD vs FWD which has some significant limitations. (For example, we have seen 0-60 times for the S3 as low as 4.4, that is absolutely incredible. I plan on apr stage II very soon with similar HP, but it would be a miracle to get within a full second of that 4.4 time. That isn't even talking about the track times due to the AWD handling).




I agree with you for the most part.


I really admire all the work the OP has put into his car because there is no way on God's green Earth I have that much money to dump into a car. The car looks great though!
However, with that said I do have a problem with the S3 badges. The car is not and never will be an S3. Period. Last time I checked there was no such thing as a FWD S3. 


Not trying to rain on your parade OP, but if you just debadged the S3 emblems then you would probably get much less flack. Badging your car as something it's not comes across as posing. :thumbdown:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> Not trying to rain on your parade OP, but if you just debadged the S3 emblems then you would probably get much less flack. Badging your car as something it's not comes across as posing. :thumbdown:


don't worry about the flack. Just keep posting S3 parts...sexy! Now that you put the badges on they are on for good. Nothing wrong with posing as long as you admit it and since you posted the pics and called yourself out all good in my book! Not always fun to get out of those seats huh? To keep those bolsters looking good you need to do a sumo squat before you turn your upper body

BTW, what kind of vents are those. they look like silver outers with silver vent surround


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> don't worry about the flack. Just keep posting S3 parts...sexy! Now that you put the badges on they are on for good. Nothing wrong with posing as long as you admit it and since you posted the pics and called yourself out all good in my book! Not always fun to get out of those seats huh? To keep those bolsters looking good you need to do a sumo squat before you turn your upper body
> 
> BTW, what kind of vents are those. they look like silver outers with silver vent surround


Tcardio - absolutey right on seats - skinny girls only ️️

Factory Audi Sline vents

I clean and treat rs3 seats every 30 days to make sure they stay like new 

To busy to deal with others hating comments - with my new S4 Armytrix valved iphone controlled exhaust, APR stage II, pulley, & CPS - I said from beginning this is A3 to EUR S3 conversion - making almost 40% more power still have people thinking some magic fairy is going to ship an S3 sportback from Germany to US - when someone gets one here I will remove badges - in the interim I encourage any new S3 to a track day at Road America to compare lap times 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

Audi_s5 said:


> To busy to deal with others hating comments - with my new S4 Armytrix valved iphone controlled exhaust, APR stage II, pulley, & CPS - I said from beginning this is A3 to EUR S3 conversion - making almost 40% more power still have people thinking some magic fairy is going to ship an S3


I still don't understand the reasoning. Just because the S3 was never shipped to the US doesn't make a modified A3 magically an S3.

Also, don't mistake "hating" for calling out posing. No doubt, you A3 is nice. People aren't hating on the car, in fact I haven't seen anyone rip on the car itself, it's the badging that's inaccurate.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

rodH said:


> I still don't understand the reasoning. Just because the S3 was never shipped to the US doesn't make a modified A3 magically an S3.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

rodH said:


> The new S3 has "true LSD" from what the pubs say. Not sure about the 2008. The new one has different gearing than the normal A3.
> 
> AWD can have advantages over RWD, sometimes. While cars like the GTR can do what they can do with the wt they have, it is absolutely incredible and only able due to the AWD. On the other hand, how the M4 destroys the RS5 on the track, you always have to figure in the weight penalty and drive train drag when observing if it overcomes the advantages that AWD offers.


Um.... no. As Dave already pointed out, it's got an open diff. Also, I'm not going to turn this into an awd vs rwd argument, but I was talking about handling and putting power to the ground, not x car vs y car.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

this guys jkust trolling


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice lineup. that badge matches the other cars so good.
The A3 needs some lowering springs though eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> BTW, what kind of vents are those. they look like silver outers with silver vent surround


my 2007 has the same vents, what do yours look like?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> my 2007 has the same vents, what do yours look like?


silver surrounds with black inners. The inner ring appears to be silver surrounding the vents. On another note, in terms of S3 badging...I have converted my a3 to an s3 with most of the parts. I badge s3 and I freely admit as I have always noted in my threads that I am 100% a poser. Once again I must say I AM A POSER but I sure do like that badge. I accept all insults and flaming freely and rightfully so. Maybe Audi should make an Sline3 badge and I would rock that


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Man, all this arguing over admitting or not admitting who's a poser and who's not. I personally think the OP has enough S3 parts that he should be able to slap a S3 badge on and people wouldn't care so much.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

It's just the one BMW guy arguing / getting mad about it; comparing it to M badges, etc. Everyone else is like "Let the guy do what he wants with his car".


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

```

```



npace said:


> It's just the one BMW guy arguing / getting mad about it; comparing it to M badges, etc. Everyone else is like "Let the guy do what he wants with his car".


Actually it's more than one. Go back and count.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

rodH said:


> Actually it's more than one. Go back and count.


Sooooo 2 or 3 of you are disgruntled. Boo freaking hoo. Seriously, why do you care so much? I own a real 3 door S3, and I don't care that OP's car has S3 badging. It's probably way faster than my S3. 

Anyway, it's his car, and he can mod it in any fashion he pleases. Just leave it be. 

Opinions are like @$$holes on elbows: COMPLETELY USELESS. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rodH said:


> Actually it's more than one. Go back and count.


You care too much over this. Hope you can sleep at night that he has an S3 badge on his car. Probably giving you nightmares.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

more pics please and updates please


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice OP's _S_ fleet ..... Iam considering getting an S3 badge and call it a day lol its a must


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm here to just look at S3 parts! I love them


----------

